# Flamingo 7/15 lettin em loose



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Had plans to fish Flamingo this sunday with Ryan (poontoon) all week. Find out this morning we have one more riding along, good buddy Capt. Nestor Avisa (Hooked on Flamingo Charters). Hey just means more good company on the Ankona. Made our usual stop to Dons Bait and Tackle for a little greet and chit chat before we headed out. Anthony also made an appearance with his copperhead. 
Finally made it out to the marina and yeaaa... it wasnt ideal conditions. Far from it!... it was ugly, but decided to run alittle west in search of some new fish. we found 'em... we also lost a bunch of them. We were on fish all morning. Jumped some tarpon, lost as well as lipped some snook, and waved to plenty of reds as they flagged us down with their copper tails. The boat had 2 slams by 11:30. Weather got nasty real quick so we were denied the opportunity to go pick off some trout for the grand slam.
Overall we went 4 for 7 on snook (frayed leaders got the best of us), 2 for 6 on tarpon, and 12 for 17 on reds (don't ask). 
Always a good time in flamingo!

Me with a lower slot snook









Nestor with a couple nice reds

















Sent us home unpacked!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahh you guys tricked us today lol


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> Ahh you guys tricked us today lol


 ha... maybe just alittle


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > Ahh you guys tricked us today lol
> 
> 
> ha... maybe just alittle


We got a little something up our sleeves lol


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

we have nothing up our sleeves... just want to have a good time and find some quality fish


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> we have nothing up our sleeves... just want to have a good time and find some quality fish


True!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice job Guys. 

Yeah overtime cancelled my sat flamingo plans. 

But got a little pocket $$$$

Looks like Wed is a go. If t weather holds out. 

How were the bugs??


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Pretty reds!


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> Nice job Guys.
> 
> Yeah overtime cancelled my sat flamingo plans.
> 
> ...


its been worse before


----------

